# kids caught me



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I've had the kids since Friday night, we've had a great weekend so far. I got a little sad this morning thinking about stbxw, I could tell I was going to cry. Went to the bathroom to cry but the kids caught me. I feel bad that they saw me sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't feel bad. Dads cry too. This is a traumatic time. They need to see you are sad about it too...cause they may be as well.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Do not ever be ashamed of showing your emotions.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

They will tell his wife, and she will send him an e-mail telling him to act like a man and grow up. That has been her MO so far. This woman who he worships on a pedestal is a stone-cold b!tch.


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Proud~it is good for your kids to see you cry. That way when they need to show their emotions they will know it is a normal reaction to what is happening. 
Bandit~wow...that is sad to think his stbxw would be that mean and obnoxious.
I really hope he realizes that is not how all women are or are supposed to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cogo123 said:


> Proud~it is good for your kids to see you cry. That way when they need to show their emotions they will know it is a normal reaction to what is happening.
> Bandit~wow...that is sad to think his stbxw would be that mean and obnoxious.
> I really hope he realizes that is not how all women are or are supposed to be.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Go back and read his original thread. She caught him crying in front of her dad and said the same thing to him... humiliated him in front of her parents.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Go back and read his original thread. She caught him crying in front of her dad and said the same thing to him... humiliated him in front of her parents.


The karma bus will catch up to her. It never runs out of gas.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't beat yourself up about this, Proud. You're human, plain and simple, and you're still grieving. That's ok. Chalk it up to a moment, get up, dust yourself off and then kick yourself in the a$$. Then, just keep on keepin' on.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

It's ok to cry, regardless of what you stbxw says. It says more about her than you that she is so cruel. My daughter has caught me crying and when she does I am honest with her. I tell her I feel sad & why. I also tell her she makes me feel better knowing she is there. I don't know if I'm right of wrong, but she is a great comfort and support. 

I'm sure we'll get through this, stronger, wiser and hopefully happier one day. But well done, you got through another day.xx 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It may be a good time to address the issue with them. Sometimes bad things happen for a reason, or should I say we get caught with a bigger purpose in mind.

Go get some books on dealing witht he kids and divorce and find some thing age approprieate and address the issue. It may be a sign that it's time to talk to the kids but in a age appropreite way.

Again I think the time has come brother...it all stinks but it's time to focus on the kids with regard to this sh!tty matter. Just my $0.02


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

the guy said:


> Again I think the time has come brother...it all stinks but it's time to focus on the kids with regard to this sh!tty matter. Just my $0.02


Your $0.02 is worth a dollar. Keep talking.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

Proud...there is NO shame in having emotions and showing them. Screw your stbxw if she uses it as another way to jab at you. I agree that it might be a good opener to talk to your kids and just let them know that yes sometimes daddy gets sad just like you know they must sometimes and its ok and how proud you are at how they're handling things....thats what I try to tell my kiddos...then we go on to something else... Dont ever be ashamed that you had feelings for your wife and your family....isnt that exactly what you were supposed to do???? She's in the wrong....not you. Hugs


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

melissa68 said:


> Proud...there is *NO shame* in having emotions and showing them. Screw your stbxw if she uses it as another way to jab at you. I agree that it might be a good *opener to talk* to your kids and just let them know that yes sometimes *daddy gets sad* just like you know they must sometimes and its ok and how proud you are at how they're handling things....thats what I try to tell my kiddos...then we go on to something else... *Dont ever be ashamed that you had feelings for your wife and your family*....isnt that exactly what you were supposed to do???? She's in the wrong....not you. Hugs


Ditto 
Dude! My H shows NO remorse in front of my kids and they question him to me all the time. My H is a fellow who will cry... but shows no remorse in his decision to leave me/us... they would probably be able to process it better (older kids) if he did... but the fact that he seems to be made of stone confuses them all. Cry... show your emotions... your love, sense of humor, empathy, love... you will be teaching them much.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

proudwidaddy: Always remember: Real Men Love God and Real Men Cry! Don't you ever be ashamed of that! That's truly one of your strongest virtues, and it will teach your kids well! May God truly bless you, my brother!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

Proud.. Was wondering how you are doing? You sound so low Hun x Stay strong, you deserve so much better and I'm sure it's out there waiting for you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dazed/confused (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't worry about that in any way. I have ups and downs too. Lol in fact I had my daughter Saturday afternoon and evening. I was taking her home and talking about how much I enjoy having her etc and I started to cry. She was giving me a hard time. I promised I wouldn't do it anymore. I had her yesterday with some friends and they were having lots of fun together and I wanted to tell them how special it was that we could all have fun together like that and it started again. She gave me the "look". Later when we talked she called me out for promising. I had to pinky swear that it wouldn't happen again. I guarantee it will. But I'm not worried because at least she knows that I care. Not the emotionless mother that she lives with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Who cares what his wife thinks. She needs to stfu and get a beat down.

Woot!

At least his kids will know they had ONE parent who was a human.


----------

